# degreasing



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

MOHunter3462 said:


> what do you all use to degrease your euro mounts. details please. thanks


ttt i would like to know also.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

i believe people are using "soda ash" can be found in the detergant isle at the supermarket


----------



## Antler (Sep 9, 2003)

*Dawn detergent*

You need to boil the detergent/water mixture and try to keep the level just under the antler burrs. It helps to wrap aluminum foil around the anter bases and secure with duct tape. Don't put the tape directly on the antlers...just tight around the foil to hold it in place. Only submerse the skull for about 15-20 minutes so you don't calcify the bone. You need to have the skull completely free of meat,cartlidge and brain matter BEFORE doing this. I SIMMER the skull ( this is where you use Soda Ash) until the meat falls off then hit it with a pressure washer.

Do NOT use bleach. Get 40 volume peroxide and some Basic White ( Google Mckenzie Taxidermy supply or any other suppliers and order a catalog to get the above) You can get 40 volume peroxide for a beauty salon. You can also just spray paint the skull white..or any other color and use a clear sealer (Krylon). Giving away trade secrets!!!! PM me I can help with ??. Hope this helps.


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

You can also use a dawn/ammonium/water mixture. I like to heat it to 100 degrees.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

or you could just send it to a professional


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

proskinnertts said:


> or you could just send it to a professional



good answer, lol......

hot water with dawn/ ammonia works great.. heated to about 115


----------



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry i wasnt real clear, i do over 75 euro's a year so I know the process. I am writing a book on different methods that people use and the chapter i am currently working on is degreasing. Thanks for your info guys!


----------



## JB242 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great Info Guys. I am going to need all these tips soon on my first small 8 I just got last week. Unfortunately, I thought he was the bigger 8 I have many photos of this year. Guess that is why I should not have been using the high powered bow. First time I carried the gun in for past two and half weeks and he decides to walk into view. Hard to pass.


----------

